# Questions about the forum upgrade



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

On a multi page thread you are taken to the first page when not logged in; to the last page when logged in. I had enjoyed the freedom of choosing where I wanted to be. And of choosing a square avatar, not a round one.

Experiences may be different when not viewed on a Betty Crocker brand cell phone.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine - Not sure I understand the behavior you're reporting regarding the multi-page thread.

I'm logged in, and just opened a multi-page thread, and was directed to the first page of the thread. Historically, when logged in, the system will remember where you last were in a thread, and take you there.

If we can reproduce the issue, with the help of @Todo10, we can look into it.

Regarding avatars, I believe the new software sets all avatars to circles instead of squares.


----------



## Todo10 (May 12, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> On a multi page thread you are taken to the first page when not logged in


Because as a guest, you never have read that thread so it takes you to the 1st post.


Peak and Pine said:


> to the last page when logged in


Because you have read that thread so it takes you to the latest post you have read


----------



## Todo10 (May 12, 2006)

mikel said:


> I believe the new software sets all avatars to circles instead of squares.


I can change them to be squares, please confirm


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Todo10 said:


> Because as a guest, you never have read that thread so it takes you to the 1st post.
> 
> Because you have read that thread so it takes you to the latest post you have read


I figured as much. I assumed it presumed. Like auto-fill, that guesses right only half the time. I can work around it. As for the avatar, I can find another that works within a circle. It wasn't The Last Supper.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm liking the forum upgrade Mikel especially the amounts of so many different smilies to choose from.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine - thanks. Let us know if you notice anything else.

@Howard - Thanks very much!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I copied a photo off my desk top and the new algorithm doubled it. It seemed to accept the original photo but also asked if I wanted thumbnail or full and when I clicked 'full' it doubled the image. Then when I tried to only erase one of the photos, both disappeared.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Oldsarge - if you're just copying/pasting an image into the post form (this field), you can just ignore that "thumbnail" or "full image" prompt. Just skip right to "Post Reply".

When you copy/paste, it actually uploads the image and places it directly in the post. That prompt is mostly used if you use "upload" vs copy/paste.

I do agree that it's a little confusing though -- I think it has to do with the new placement of that.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. I suspected that might be the case.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Because I was bad and didn't like the new, round avatar (and took mine down in a steamed-up net fit), I've now been assigned a big (round) purple P. So you'll be able to see me coming from across the street.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Peak and Pine said:


> Because I was bad and didn't like the new, round avatar (and took mine down in a steamed-up net fit), I've now been assigned a big (round) purple P. So you'll be able to see me coming from across the street.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Todo10 said:


> I can change them to be squares, please confirm


Amongst other objections; a circle significantly reduces the area in which one might position an image.

Squares, please.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

Fitting, since I'm currently partying like it's 1999 and wishing all this stuff still worked like when I had my Commodore Vic and nothing but green text on a black screen.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine - have you toyed with any of the online avatar generators?

Here are some of them:
https://avatarmaker.com/
https://getavataaars.com/
https://www.technorms.com/2850/15-sites-to-create-cartoon-avatars

Or, you could take your favorite photo and hack it using a tool like this:
https://www.befunky.com/create/


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

What's with the sudden change to sky blue font? Black is easier to read.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a soon to be 67 year old curmugeon. Change does not come easy for me! I like how clean the upgrade looks, though I remain a bit flummoxed with reaching my first, unread post: when I tap (iPad) on the page number shown, I am taken to the first post on that page, not necessarily the first unread post.

I suppose I'll have my 3 year old granddaughter explain it to me!


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Big T - If I recall the functionality correctly, if you directly click on one of the page numbers [1][2][3], the system will take you to that page.

If you click on the Title of the thread, and you have visited it before, I believe the system will take you to the first unread post in the thread.

You may want to try clicking on the Thread title to see if that takes you directly to the first unread post. If it does not, please let us know here and we'll look into it.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> What's with the sudden change to sky blue font? Black is easier to read.


@Oldsarge - in web standards, a hyperlink (text with a link) is most always blue with an underline. Websites can choose how they format links and do something different, in the event their overall site theme dictates that the "standard" blue does not fit the visual narrative of the site.

By reverting to some industry/consumer standards, we're hoping that it will make it easier for everyone, including visitors and new members, to navigate and interact with the forums.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Big T - I just confirmed the behavior I mentioned above.

When you re-visit a thread that has new update (for the first time), by clicking the title, you will be taken to the first unread post.

The system will take you to that post, and you'll see a "New" tag on it like this.

If you visit that thread again, if there have been no new posts since you last visited it, you'll be taken to the first page.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

mikel said:


> @Big T - I just confirmed the behavior I mentioned above.
> 
> When you re-visit a thread that has new update (for the first time), by clicking the title, you will be taken to the first unread post.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I’ve noticed something odd when trying to either post or reply when mobile. 

The reply box and the function buttons below (preview, post reply, etc) are in fact highlighted and part of the banner ad just above the dialogue box. 

When I click in the box it takes me to the website. Is anyone else experiencing this?

I’m on my iPhone using safari.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Good morning @mikel , I've tried to access the forum through Tapatalk in the last couple of days and there is a message stating there is a network issue. This occurs on both a Samsung phone and tablet.

@peak, my avatar is more colourful than yours!


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> The reply box and the function buttons below (preview, post reply, etc) are in fact highlighted and part of the banner ad just above the dialogue box.


@SG_67 - can you take a screen shot an upload it here?

This is what I see -- which looks ok. But, I'm not using an iPhone or Safari.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> When I click in the [reply] box it takes me to the[advertiser's] website. Is anyone else experiencing this?


*Yes!*

Drove here to this hot spot with a lap top just to address this. Cannot post on mobile. Samsung Skypro. Android obviously. When attempting to strike a letter from the keypad, the letter appears and a nanosecond later am taken to the advertiser immediately above the box, * with each keystroke. * And the advertiser usually displays stuff that moves which means it's a data hog and I'm on metered data and I'm a cheap New Englander and I'm off the forum unless and until this problem is fixed.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine can you provide a screen shot of what you're seeing and experiencing.

I am posting this on mobile and it seems to be working as expected.

But, we want to figure out what you and @SG_67 are experiencing and work toward a solution.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine @SG_67 - nevermind. I just experienced the same issue.

Looks like a bug in the new site code. Will report it and get it addressed asap.

Thanks for reporting it!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

Thanks for jumping right on that. It really makes the forum unusable. Maybe I should cut the grass instead.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine - You're absolutely right. If people can't reply to a thread on mobile, that makes the forum unusable.

It's definitely a bug -- and it will be fixed. Stay tuned.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine @SG_67 - can you please refresh your browser and try again.

We found the issue and fixed it.

....Maybe Peak is cutting his grass.....


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, overall, very nice job on the upgrade. I know it's a lot of work to get this stuff in place - thank you.

One question - is this happening to anyone else: when I type a word like "shirts," that the system automatically highlights and underlines, it also automatically brings my cursor back to the start of the underlined word, requiring me to reposition the cursor in-front of the underlined word to continue typing. It started happening with the new upgrade.

Am I alone in this or are others also experiencing it? Thank you, FF


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I had a minor issue of reaching first unread post, but that was quickly solved (iPad). I find the upgrade is very nice and is now working perfectly for me! Most upgrades take quite a bit of time to work out bugs, but this one has happened at warp speed! Bravo and many thanks!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Hi, overall, very nice job on the upgrade. I know it's a lot of work to get this stuff in place - thank you.
> 
> One question - is this happening to anyone else: when I type a word like "shirts," that the system automatically highlights and underlines, it also automatically brings my cursor back to the start of the underlined word, requiring me to reposition the cursor in-front of the underlined word to continue typing. It started happening with the new upgrade.
> 
> Am I alone in this or are others also experiencing it? Thank you, FF


The most elegant solution to the problem is to make sure none of your posts reference clothing items.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> The most elegant solution to the problem is to make sure none of your posts reference clothing items.


LOL.

Have you had the issue at all?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you had the issue at all?


No but I was having an issue where the reply box was hyperlinked to the banner ad above. When ever I would click in the reply box, it would take me to the website for the ad.

I really only post from my phone but the problem has since been solved.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mikel, one question, What's a "push notification" and what am I pushing? I keep clicking accept but I don't know what they are? Could you explain?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> Mikel, one question, What's a "push notification" and what am I pushing? I keep clicking accept but I don't know what they are? Could you explain?


Just push it Howard. Push it real good.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like SWMBO......


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> Just push it Howard. Push it real good.


 Or shake it. Shake it. Shake it like a Polaroid picture.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> Or shake it. Shake it. Shake it like a Polaroid picture.


Hey Ya!


----------



## harmelba (Jun 6, 2015)

I am also having a problem accessing the forum using Tapatalk. It says network error get_config.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> One question - is this happening to anyone else: when I type a word like "shirts," that the system automatically highlights and underlines, it also automatically brings my cursor back to the start of the underlined word, requiring me to reposition the cursor in-front of the underlined word to continue typing. It started happening with the new upgrade.
> 
> Am I alone in this or are others also experiencing it? Thank you, FF


@Fading Fast - I am noticing the same thing as it pertains to that word being auto-linked while typing. That auto-linking while typing is not an expected behavior, and something we'll have to investigate.

While the auto-linking does occur for me, my cursor is not being re-positioned like you're reporting.

Regardless, we'll have to investigate this issue and see why it's happening while typing.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Howard said:


> Mikel, one question, What's a "push notification" and what am I pushing?


@Howard - A push notification is a type of alert box for web browsers. The technology allows you to receive notification alert message boxes (from sites you allow) that will show up in the lower right of your screen.

For example, if you enable them here, if your browser is open but in the background, you could be in another program, receive an alert from our site, and a small message alert box telling you about the alert will appear in the lower right of your screen. Meaning, you don't have to be on the site here to see an alert.

If you Google "push notifications" or do a search for that on YouTube, you'll likely find quite a bit of information about it.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Barrister & Solicitor @harmelba - We are not likely to re-enable Tapatalk.

While we do understand that some of our members like using Tapatalk, we originally implemented to provide a better visiting experience from mobile phones.

Our new forum software is designed and optimized for mobile viewing/using, so Tapatalk does not add as much value as it used to.

We may revisit the decision, but for now we're going to hold off on re-enabling it on the new upgraded forum.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

mikel said:


> @Barrister & Solicitor @harmelba - We are not likely to re-enable Tapatalk.
> 
> While we do understand that some of our members like using Tapatalk, we originally implemented to provide a better visiting experience from .
> 
> ...


So, this mobile site offers push notifications? I frequent this forum daily, but haven't been because the Tapatalk access hasn't worked. I'm not sure I'll sustain any meaningful membership without Tapatalk support. Unless I have a question about something, I don't think I'll check in regularly. In that regard it's more of my problem than AAAC's.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Clintotron said:


> So, this mobile site offers push notifications? I frequent this forum daily, but haven't been because the Tapatalk access hasn't worked. I'm not sure I'll sustain any meaningful membership without Tapatalk support. Unless I have a question about something, I don't think I'll check in regularly. In that regard it's more of my problem than AAAC's.


I've been wondering where you've been. I hope we get you back via Tapatalk or some other ap.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clintotron said:


> So, this mobile site offers push notifications? I frequent this forum daily, but haven't been because the Tapatalk access hasn't worked. I'm not sure I'll sustain any meaningful membership without Tapatalk support. Unless I have a question about something, I don't think I'll check in regularly. In that regard it's more of my problem than AAAC's.





Fading Fast said:


> I've been wondering where you've been. I hope we get you back via Tapatalk or some other ap.


I agree with Fading Fast. Your regular involvement and contributions makes our forum a better place for all of us!


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Clintotron said:


> So, this mobile site offers push notifications?


@Clintotron - yes, it does offer push notifications. If you visit the forum from a mobile browser, you should be prompted with a message to enable them. If you need more help with this, please do let me know and I'll be happy to help you personally.

I'll send you a PM separately just in case you need some additional help here.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

mikel said:


> @Howard - A push notification is a type of alert box for web browsers. The technology allows you to receive notification alert message boxes (from sites you allow) that will show up in the lower right of your screen.
> 
> For example, if you enable them here, if your browser is open but in the background, you could be in another program, receive an alert from our site, and a small message alert box telling you about the alert will appear in the lower right of your screen. Meaning, you don't have to be on the site here to see an alert.
> 
> If you Google "push notifications" or do a search for that on YouTube, you'll likely find quite a bit of information about it.


So this is pretty harmless?


----------



## Todo10 (May 12, 2006)

Howard said:


> So this is pretty harmless?


Absolutely not. These are 2 push notifications:









I am pretty sure you'd like to get the alerts of AAAC on your phone on this way


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Howard said:


> So this is pretty harmless?


@Howard - yes, push notifications (for our site) are harmless.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

mikel said:


> @Howard - yes, push notifications (for our site) are harmless.


Can you give me an example of one?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Todo10 said:


> Absolutely not. These are 2 push notifications:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't own a smartphone I own a flip phone.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

New problem.
Not earth shaking.
(But what is though really.
Maybe that thing in California a few days ago. Anyway...)

I write a reply. Upload it. Some know-nothing tears it apart. The nerve. I must reply again. But guess what? The reply box isn't empty, it's fulla my last reply. So I highlight and delete, write fresh reply, upload, then come here to unload.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Howard said:


> I don't own a smartphone I own a flip phone.


Where do you keep it, on top of the cassette player?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Peak and Pine said:


> Where do you keep it, on top of the cassette player?


When I'm working in the parking lot, I keep it in my pants pocket, I've had many years of losing my phone and I've been pretty careless about it.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> New problem.
> I write a reply. Upload it. Some know-nothing tears it apart. The nerve. I must reply again. But guess what? The reply box isn't empty, it's fulla my last reply. So I highlight and delete, write fresh reply, upload, then come here to unload.


@peak- very strange. Technically speaking, that behavior sounds like what happens when a block of text in a reply box is auto-saved as a draft, and before it's fully committed, using the Post Reply button.

Does it happen every time?

Does it happen on desktop, mobile, tablet?

After you hit Post Reply, the page will usually refresh and show you your post. If you scroll down to the reply box at that time, is it empty (without that block of text in it)?

If we can reproduce the issue reliably, we can certainty figure out why it's occurring.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

mikel said:


> @peak- very strange. Technically speaking, that behavior sounds like what happens when a block of text in a reply box is auto-saved as a draft, and before it's fully committed, using the Post Reply button.
> 
> Does it happen every time?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. It happens on mobile. That's all I have. I'm in the woods. Cannot answer if it happens every time because I seldom am posting an immediate second reply in a particular thread, but I think, yes, it happens every tme. I will monitor.

Related. If I write a reply and say To hell with it and don't post, which is about half the time, that unposted reply stays in that box, lightened, even if I leave the forum, shut the phone down and don't return to that particular box for days. A product of the Save draft function maybe? Thank ye.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> A product of the Save draft function maybe?


Correct. The Reply box auto-saves every so often to prevent loss of information.

In the right corner of the Reply box toolbar, to the left of the gear icon, you should see a little "floppy disk" icon. That tool allows you to delete a draft (unfinished post). That may help you with fully discarding any draft post reply text.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

"PS. It is VERY annoying to type the word "jackets" on this forum." - Dhaller.

I've noticed a similar thing where some targeted words are hyperlinked automatically, but the spell corrected too, making me have to go back and try 3-4 times to spell the word as I want it.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Fading Fast @SG_67 @Dhaller - has the auto-linking of words like "shirts" or "jackets" issue stopped occurring for you both?

I just started to do some more testing, and noticed that the issue no longer happens to me. Meaning, I can no longer reproduce it no matter how many times I type the words shirts or jacket.

Please let me know.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Fading Fast @SG_67 @Dhaller - never mind. I was able to reproduce the issue again.

Good news is that I believe I know what is causing it, so I will raise a support issue with one of our developers to see if we can come up with a resolution.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Fading Fast @SG_67 @Dhaller - ok, I believe we've fixed the auto-linking issue.

Please let me know if you experience the issue again.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

mikel said:


> @Fading Fast @SG_67 @Dhaller - ok, I believe we've fixed the auto-linking issue.
> 
> Please let me know if you experience the issue again.


Thank you for the work and update. It was happening yesterday, but I'll see if it happens today and I'll report back if it does. Thank you again for staying on top of this.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

mikel said:


> @Fading Fast @SG_67 @Dhaller - ok, I believe we've fixed the auto-linking issue.
> 
> Please let me know if you experience the issue again.


Right now it appears to be resolved.

DH


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

mikel said:


> @Fading Fast @SG_67 @Dhaller - ok, I believe we've fixed the auto-linking issue.
> 
> Please let me know if you experience the issue again.


Seems all good - thank you.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Fading Fast @Dhaller - thanks for confirming! You are most certainly welcome


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Why am I seeing what appears to be priviledged communication between members at the bottom of the Latest Posts page (under the heading Latest Profile Posts)?

It automatically appears. I am pressing no buttons to access this. Yet a back and forth between Tim I. and Sarge about an orange car appears. Oops, haven't made a private public I hope.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@Peak and Pine - can you provide a screenshot, even if you have to send it via Start Conversation.

That said, profile posts are public.

If people want to have private conversations, you can create a group conversation/chat via Start Conversation.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

mikel said:


> @Peak and Pine
> ... profile posts are public.
> 
> If people want to have private conversations, you can create a group conversation/chat via Start Conversation.


Oh. Okay.
(Why would someone want to have a two-way public conversation?)
Whatever. No need to respond. Thanks for the reply.


----------

